# Fun Contest: Write The Cheesiest Melody You Can!



## kamalayka (Sep 8, 2012)

I wrote a bunch of melodies over the past couple days, and thought this one was _exceptionally_
cheesy:

http://www.noteflight.com/scores/view/8c521a41c7a06ee8e2f5baaccfdcfa97ab8a19d2


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

A few months ago, I wrote a piece in C called Moonlit Night in a fit of rage at Einaudi for his refusal to do anything with his music. It's loaded with cliches, never deviates from its four-chord progression, and the melody mostly moves up and down the scale or arpeggio of the chord. Giving absolutely no thought to the "melody", or anything else about it, including and especially its title, I finished it in under 10 minutes.

It's a little embarrassing, so I really don't want it to go up on the internet, much like all of my other "compositions". If only I could compose something good...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

My "Worker's of the World, Unite!" is the cheesiest thing I have written.


----------



## StevenOBrien (Jun 27, 2011)

Not sure if you could call it cheesy, but I wrote this a while back in response to the people that say I write too conservatively:

__
https://soundcloud.com/stevenobrien%2Foh-im-sorry-was-that-too

It plays on cliches and stereotypes a little, I guess .


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

A post used to be here.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I love the idea of this. I just don't think I have the tech prowess(as in unfamiliarity and discomfort/apathy to things I could probably figure out) or the energy right now to respond so quickly with this one.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Hehe, though as I was improvising yesterday I came up with a tune so cheesy I still think it is probably by Rachmaninov and I just don't know where, here is something I wrote a few years back. It was going to be a 'great' symphony as I recall, and this was to be the beginning. If you get bored, skip to the tune at 1:20 or thereabouts!






It ends in the middle because it is just a fragment really.


----------



## BurningDesire (Jul 15, 2012)

Ramako said:


> Hehe, though as I was improvising yesterday I came up with a tune so cheesy I still think it is probably by Rachmaninov and I just don't know where, here is something I wrote a few years back. It was going to be a 'great' symphony as I recall, and this was to be the beginning. If you get bored, skip to the tune at 1:20 or thereabouts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesn't cheesy mean its supposed to be lame? or not good? o3o Thats not cheesy Ramy XD That actually sounds really damn good.


----------



## macgeek2005 (Apr 1, 2006)

Ramako said:


> Hehe, though as I was improvising yesterday I came up with a tune so cheesy I still think it is probably by Rachmaninov and I just don't know where, here is something I wrote a few years back. It was going to be a 'great' symphony as I recall, and this was to be the beginning. If you get bored, skip to the tune at 1:20 or thereabouts!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This has the potential to be a grand neo-romantic symphony. I particularly like everything up until 1:27, when it goes into major. The major section could use a better melody I feel, but the opening minor section sounds very Schumann-esque, and is really really good!


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Thank you both! - it means a lot to me. My compositional style has changed so much that I never really thought I would ever continue it. When I saw this thread title, I thought: "I know I've written some pretty darn cheesy things" and this piece came to mind. I still don't know whether I can get back into the mindset to continue it though.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I found this nice old piece of Limburger sitting around.

The only thing I remember about this is that someone asked a bunch of people to write an short impromptu piece using a strict chord progression that was selected "at random" by having people suggest chords, I think it was the first seven or eight that were posted that made up the progression. The piece goes A>B>A and is in straight 4/4 *and* follows a repeating chord progression but somehow it managed to confuse the other people who were participating. It's not classical, of course, but by god it's cheesy.


----------



## mitchflorida (Apr 24, 2012)




----------

